# Update on door dash pay



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Can someone update the pay model on doordash since they announced we keep all the tips. I will be driving DD soon and want to know what the offers look like now. Is it like grubHub now where the total amount is known before you leave including 100% tip. Thanks..


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Can someone update the pay model on doordash since they announced we keep all the tips. I will be driving DD soon and want to know what the offers look like now. Is it like grubHub now where the total amount is known before you leave including 100% tip. Thanks..


Still not released anywhere that I'm aware of and no update on their site as to when.

I highly doubt it will result in higher earnings.

They show the amount now, so I doubt they will change that. No idea how they'll break it down when they switch over.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lol, the next time you take a big healthy crap, take a screenshot of the pile in the toilet. That’s your answer.

I’ve got a good story on how bad DD is, first a disclaimer. Yes I know they are super shady but I use them to offset slow times with GH, UE, and PM.

Two deliveries on consecutive days to same house, long drive. First day was UE, 16 miles/24 minutes. $71 food order. UE paid me $14.85 for delivery plus customer tipped $15. Next day was DD, different restaurant and a little closer 14 miles/22 minutes. $20 order, customer tipped $8, DD paid me....$1 for the delivery.

Also, while UE gives you a breakdown of per mile and per minute rates, DD does not, it just arbitrarily gives you compensation for the ride of $1, which sometimes they give you a little extra. This time they didn’t.

It’s NOT the tips they steal. It’s the vagueness of how they breakdown their rates per mile and minute that is unethical. Yes I know I signed up. Yes I know it’s “in the contract”. Doesn’t mean we can’t educate people of what we know to spread the word how DD is absolutely the shadiest company around. Their transparency is zero.

PS I do have screenshots of both deliveries, just do not want to post them for safety reasons.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Does that mean DD sent u a 9.00 offer and u accepted. Why did u accept a long ride like that should have canceled once u saw the distance


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There has never been a pay increase for any of these gigs so I wouldn’t get my hopes up


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

its a flat rate pay. it will tell you the set amount . you accept or decline the offer . yes door dash is steeling the tips .
uber eats is better you get your tips paid for time and distance .. uber eats pays much better then uber x i no longer do.
also sigh up for grub hub and postmates food delivery . i really do not like door dash its a scam you could drive 30 minutes for 5 bucks . but other orders you could made 15 in 10 minutes .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Does that mean DD sent u a 9.00 offer and u accepted. Why did u accept a long ride like that should have canceled once u saw the distance


Normally I wouldn't have accepted the DD ride (you can't see the dropoff on UE), and actually the ride originally paid me $7.84 or something like that, but I saw the map and because I do this for a living I knew the general area was the same as the Uber Eats order I delivered, not only that but it was the same style of restaurant, Indian fare, so my Spidey sense said that it was going to the same person, so I took the order as an experiment as well as a learning tool for this forum.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

inflation = perpetually lower wages


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Lol, the next time you take a big healthy crap, take a screenshot of the pile in the toilet. That's your answer.
> 
> I've got a good story on how bad DD is, first a disclaimer. Yes I know they are super shady but I use them to offset slow times with GH, UE, and PM.
> 
> ...


Your fault. Look at the distance before accepting ride. 
16 miles? INSANE.
...there's a sucker born every minute.
PT Barnum


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Your fault. Look at the distance before accepting ride. 16 miles? Stupid, just plain stupid.


Hey troll, I told you why I took the order, I was 95% sure it was going to the same destination as the Uber eats order so I took it to make a point to you Door Dash trolls that run around on this site saying it's not all that bad


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

1776abe said:


> Can someone update the pay model on doordash since they announced we keep all the tips. I will be driving DD soon and want to know what the offers look like now. Is it like grubHub now where the total amount is known before you leave including 100% tip. Thanks..


Careful w/DD. App will show +7.00 & after delivery it may be "missing"(imagine that) but if you call cust serv they'll ask for a screenshot.



Solid 5 said:


> Hey troll, I told you why I took the order, I was 95% sure it was going to the same destination as the Uber eats order so I took it to make a point to you Door Dash trolls that run around on this site saying it's not all that bad


You're so smart you didn't look at THE MAP which shows the distance to drop off before accepting a loser deal. Who takes a 16 MILE ride for peanuts? You, that's who.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Careful w/DD. App will show +7.00 & after delivery it may be "missing"(imagine that) but if you call cust serv they'll ask for a screenshot.
> 
> 
> You're so smart you didn't look at THE MAP which shows the distance to drop off before accepting a loser deal.


So I see by all your posts on the site that you are in fact a forum troll. Love using this ignore feature on people like you lmaoooooooo.

Getting back to my original post....hopefully this will educate some of you drivers who think of choosing to drive for DD.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Well, they're giving me $4 bucks to drive 30 minutes on stacked orders. So, that's new to me.

They no longer tell me the miles on stacked orders. At least not the last 3. So, now ima start declining those.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Been declining stacked orders from a second restaurant. $5 for the second order. Nope, no way. Mark as order too small. Two from chipotle same direction? I’ll take it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, they're giving me $4 bucks to drive 30 minutes on stacked orders. So, that's new to me.
> 
> They no longer tell me the miles on stacked orders. At least not the last 3. So, now ima start declining those.


Stacked orders are typically losing propositions. Decline them unless they're going to the same neighborhood and not in opposite directions.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Here the average pay per order is about $6 and the average tip is about $2.50 so with the new pay model it almost has to be better, but I think markets that have $8-9 average orders will get screwed. I just leave dd on and only take those $6 orders if it's a fast chipotle or such. My acceptance rate is 4%


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

DD is absolutely horrible! I fell victim to the "stacked" bs. 7 bucks for first (2 mi), and 5 bucks for second (8mi opposite direction). I did get my revenge (very full afterwards). I basically just use DD for free food til they boot me.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Stacked orders are typically losing propositions. Decline them unless they're going to the same neighborhood and not in opposite directions.


I mean, I always declined them with UberEATS. But DoorDash was good until just recently.

They may still be trying to figure out what the best way to trick us is, I guess.

Things I've noticed:

> No mileage on stacked orders for me
> when orders are stacked, they lie about deliver by time. Ex., deliver by 12:30 turns into deliver by 12:20 or so. I mean, they said 1230, so I assumed I had enough time to do both by deliver by time.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> Here the average pay per order is about $6 and the average tip is about $2.50 so with the new pay model it almost has to be better, but I think markets that have $8-9 average orders will get screwed. I just leave dd on and only take those $6 orders if it's a fast chipotle or such. My acceptance rate is 4%


I can't believe DD hasn't done anything about that rate yet, hey if you can keep it that low more power to ya!!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I wouldn't take a stacked order on doordash if the customer were sitting in the restaurant I was in. They never turn out right.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

That $5 stacked DD order is probably $6.87 if it was a standalone delivery.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

lol I love stacked orders. If you're smart enough to look closely at the map, everything is laid out for you. If the second order is to far or in the opposite direction, just decline them. Also you can "jump to task" which will save you a lot of trouble if you know what you're doing. Yesterday I had stacked orders from the same restaurant and both orders were a total of 4 miles and they paid out $29 bucks and change. Not bad for about twenty minutes of work lol


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

2 doordash orders for $29? At most it would be $12 here $7 +$5 for stacked


----------

